# aep ground



## poloaman (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi,
I am new to this site and have a question on the aep land.

I have never been there and planning a trip in june. Its about a three hour drive for me so can anybody give me some info on where to camp and also have some good fishing. im taking a boat and want to be able to launch but i carry so it needs to be close to the camp site also we are staying three days in a tent so is it safe to do that without your stuff being stolen. we are mostly interested in bass fishing but since we there for a long weekend we will probally do some catfishing too. Any help will be great... 

Thanks 

polo


----------



## jasonrobinson (Jan 27, 2008)

poloaman. i live in zanesville. about 20 min from aep. i camp,hunt and fish all of the ponds and the land. you wont have to worry about anything out there. if i was you and was takinging my boat and camp. i would camp at campsite "C". its called snadhollow. its right off of s.t.r.t. 284. may i ask you where you are coming from? you do know you will need a permit? you can get them for free at aep recreation on the web. hope this helps. jason


----------



## poloaman (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi Jason 
I am coming from the NW ohio about 15 mile from the indiana state line, and yes i do know about the permit.

Thanks for the info it will help greatly


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Poloaman, here's a link to the website, where you can obtain a permit online, and it also has a pdf version of the map you receive if you sign up for a permit up at AEP. My favorite place to camp is Campsite C, but I also do a lot of camping at K also. There is some great fishing near both campsites, and boat access to ponds near both also. 

http://www.aep.com/environmental/recreation/recland/default.htm

You came to the right place for information on AEP. There's a lot of people on here with plenty of information on AEP. Good luck on your upcoming fishing trip to AEP. It is by far my favorite place to fish.


----------



## poloaman (Mar 26, 2008)

How many acres do you think the ponds are at those campsites

Polo


----------



## jasonrobinson (Jan 27, 2008)

i think campsite's pond is the biggest. what do you think gf319804? but the best part is all most all of the campsites are right on the water. you can do just fine with a trollings motor. there is a few big ponds around campsite c. i am trying to do a get together out there soon. gf319804 would you like to hook up and do some fishin out there? jason


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

Poloaman,

Welcome! You can go to maps.live.com and get great satellite pictures of the area. They have road maps and then you can click over to the satellite images. If you go to the website you were referred to earlier, it will give you a map to reference by. Then on the maps website, type in bristol, morgan county, ohio and follow 284 out till you see the campsite on the satellite image. It will give you a great idea of what the lakes are like right around there. There are several good sized lakes right around C and you can get a boat into them all. Unfortunately, so does everyone else, so they get a good deal of pressure. But the right bait will produce for you. 

My experience has been that your stuff is usually really safe if you do some adventuring for the day. Keep asking any and all questions-- guys are great about feedback.

Blessings!!


----------



## poloaman (Mar 26, 2008)

I want to thank everybody for all the info. It wil help 

Polo


----------



## fishmason (May 2, 2004)

sorrry to jumo in on this...

How accurate are the maps at live.com? I know the google earth maps of AEP are off quite a bit and can lead you in to find a drained pond. Which doesnt help at all when your hiking with a yak.


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

I've found that the maps on maps.live.com are fairly accurate. I know what you mean about the other maps being out of date, but these seem to be fairlylaccurate. I checked a map of our church and it showed a new sidewalk we added about 2 years ago, so they must be that recent at least. Also some ponds that showed up on google earth which I knew to be dry showed up as dry on the mapslive website. So my best guess is that they are probably relatively up to date. I plan on checking out some ponds we've located on the web soon, so if they're different than they appear, I'll be sure to let you know.

Blessings !!


----------



## jasonrobinson (Jan 27, 2008)

pastorchris, i looked at that livesmaps and could not even get aep to come up. ummm wonder what went wrong. any help would be nice. jason


----------



## fishmason (May 2, 2004)

pastorchris i would be very grateful to hear later on how things turned out


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey guys

First of all, its maps.live.com. then type in bristol, morgan county, ohio (thats where the big muskie bucket is) then you can follow the roads out to where you want to go. The more you zoom in, the more detailed they become. Then you can switch over to the satellite view and you can see the various ponds. Also, you can type in olive green, noble county, ohio (thats the little town about 5 miles west of caldwell on 83) and do the same thing. A little practice is all you need. You can also start at Cumberland and go south, etc....

Also, it has a "hybrid" button that overlays the satellite map with the roads.

Hope this helps, if not, I'll try again

Blessings !


----------



## Sailboat13 (May 17, 2008)

Hello all, first post here for me. I read and used the info here to be able to find and camp at AEP grounds. It is @ 98 miles south of me here in Massillon Ohio. I lost my wife of 41 years two years ago and bought a 29 motor home last Oct. I'm getting around 9,2 MPG (V10). With the cost of RV camp grounds near me its about a wash for me to head on down to the AEP grounds. I found it to be VERY nice and the other campers very helpfull. I had brought some firewood with me. We (girlfriend and I) arrived on a Sunday afternoon. The spot we found had a lot of fire wood left there from the camper before us. After a while we noticed other campers checking camp sites for leftover firewood. We ended up using our fire wood we brought with us plus what had been left at out camp site. We only stayed one night but had a nice time. We camped at C site. Looking forward to going back. Didn't get much fishing in and I want to do more of that next time. Thanks for al the good info.


----------

